# Virginia....



## Shari (Mar 16, 2011)

OK well almost.




Looks like DH's work will play nice and front us the moving costs, like they said they would. Only way we can do this.

Found a updated 1790's Farm house on 40 acres in Aylett, VA to rent. How do you pronounce Aylett? Eye- Let, or A- Let?

Down side is it has no fencing. DH is going to try to at least Tposts and Hot wire up before the horses get there. Wish he had help.

Working all hours and having to do that too....

So as soon as we get the money, the ball will be moving full force.

Going to use the POD people, will have to hire a 3rd party to pack them. No way I can.

Get the horse stuff done, get the car packed, one cat is going via airlines as she doesn't play nice with others, and the other two cats will be in the car with DS and I, across the country. That should prove interesting.

Glad I have moved so many times before... know what needs to get done but of course, I wish it was all done yesterday.


----------



## Relic (Mar 16, 2011)

lt's really nice to read that things are looking up and working out for you..l wish you luck and no mishaps with your move and wow living in an old 1790's farm house how neat is that..gotta post pictures when you settle in l love old places


----------



## Shari (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you!!! Will take me about 2 weeks to get everything together for the move but as soon as I am settled, will post photos.


----------



## LindaL (Mar 17, 2011)

Shari...I am really happy for you that things are finally coming together for you! You "started" your process before deb and I started ours last year...so it has been a long road! I hope everything goes without issues with the move!


----------



## Jill (Mar 17, 2011)

:yeah



:yeah

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Shari (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks Linda and Jill! Am forging ahead and keeping my fingers crossed.

Another Question for you all, I want to price out Hot wire and Cattle panels, does anyone know of any good Feed stores in that area?


----------



## Jill (Mar 17, 2011)

Shari -- I got mine at the Culpeper Farmer's Co-op at a good price years ago, but I am thinking that's too far from Aylett (I'm not sure where that is exactly).


----------



## Shari (Mar 17, 2011)

Jill said:


> Shari -- I got mine at the Culpeper Farmer's Co-op at a good price years ago, but I am thinking that's too far from Aylett (I'm not sure where that is exactly).


Upper part of King William County. Right in the middle of nowhere!





Will go check that out, Thanks!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 17, 2011)

Is King William like going over towards Maryland? And near La Plata maybe? Or is it going towards Richmond? I get some of the "King" counties confused


----------



## Shari (Mar 17, 2011)

Jill said:


> Is King William like going over towards Maryland? And near La Plata maybe? Or is it going towards Richmond? I get some of the "King" counties confused


Nearest Richmond VA.

In this area....

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Aylett,+VA&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hq=&hnear=Aylett,+VA&gl=us&ei=HmeCTcC_FoTWtQPto4D2AQ&sa=X&oi=geocode_result&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBkQ8gEwAA

Is good because one of the only Organic food stores I could find is in Short Pump and that should only take me an hour to get there.


----------



## Annabellarose (Mar 18, 2011)

Shari, did you sell your house!??? If so, CONGRATULATIONS! I know you've been trying to sell it for quite some time. A move can be so exciting! Yay!


----------



## Shari (Mar 18, 2011)

Annabellarose said:


> Shari, did you sell your house!??? If so, CONGRATULATIONS! I know you've been trying to sell it for quite some time. A move can be so exciting! Yay!



Sadly no, haven't sold it yet. Hoping it will sell quicker with us not in it. Will have a good neighbor keep an eye on the Farm.

But we did find an rental, will be supper tight until this place sells, will be nice to be in the same part of the country DH is in.


----------



## susanne (Mar 18, 2011)

Shari, I'm so happy that you're getting this all settled and Robert found great work, but Im SO going yo miss havinh you as a neighbor!

Thank goodness for this forum, email and Facebook!


----------



## Shari (Mar 20, 2011)

Sadly, it is a No go for VA. The property owners decided, instead of paying for the fencing and DH putting it up, that we have to pay for the fencing and oh ya.. they decided they want $400.00 more a month. And another Oh ya.... they just forgot to tell us, there are spring onions planted in the field. Onions are poisonous to horses.





So will just stay here until the place is sold and then buy. I don't want to have to deal with people that rent their property any more, every one of them have been dishonest and feel it is their right to jurk people around.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry Shari! People can be so rude and dishonest.



You sounded so excited about your move. Guess you have to remember one thing....There is a reason for everything. I try to go with that when I have disappointments in my life. The sun will shine on you another day!


----------



## Minimor (Mar 20, 2011)

That's too bad it didn't work out. Better they sprung this on you now rather than giving you the news once you were enroute. That's the trouble with renting; to a large extent you are at the mercy of the property owner--rules, costs of fencing and repairs to out buildings & such, the risk that the owner will decide to put the place up for sale & it gets sold out from under the renters...it's all a worry.

I hope your place will sell very soon--all it takes is for that right person to come along and it can sell just like that.

Best wishes that this all works out for you sooner rather than later.


----------



## Bess Kelly (Mar 20, 2011)

costs of fencing and repairs to out buildings & such, the risk that the owner will decide to put the place up for sale & it gets sold out from under the renters

A lease supercedes a sale.....that is, if property is sold the lease is still valid and must be honored. Fencing/repairs are issues but, if not there owner has every right to not allow it to be put up, expect renter to pay if they are ones who want it, and if repairs to buildings is due to damage by tenants, their guests, animals or livestock, then it truly is the tenants responsibility to pay.

A GOOD landlord/tenant agreement would address all this anyway, in writing



AND while not every tenant is a bad one, some certainly are and leave a huge mess when they move. Just for general information, guys.....landlords are not all bad.

BUT -- on to real issue. Shari, I hope you and hubby get to be together soon! Best of luck with next arrangements. It will happen when it's supposed to.


----------



## Shari (Mar 21, 2011)

The issues I have/had, was the property owner said _he_ would pay for the fencing and DH would put the fence up for free and we have this in writing. Only reason we decided to jump at this chance. Because the land owner said he would pay for the fencing material....

Then he decided to change his mind after everything was agree upon, and we started the process of the move.

Also raising the rent after they told us the monthly rent would be, which the original monthly rent price was already in writing and then finding out later that there are onions in the field the horses would be in... sorry but not Kosher.

There are good ways to do business and bad ways... this is not a good way. And I am finding through the number of land lords in VA I have tried to deal with, this kind of mickey mouse bull is standard. I wasn't raised that way.

When DH was in the Navy, we had to rent a lot, change places nearly every year. I know when I am dealing with an honest land lord or not. As for the leasee's getting to stay there even if they property owners sell it, sounds like a good rule but I have rarely seen it happen that way.

We always left the places we rented better than when we found it.

Yes, I have heard and seen horror stories about bad tenants,,, We are not one of them. Even still have the glowing reference letters of many years past.

We have had good landlords and ones that well, lets just say where night mares.

Thank you Carol and Minimor, you are right better to learn the true nature of the land owners before we were on our way or already there.


----------



## ClickMini (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh, Shari.



I am so sorry you got your hopes up only to have them dashed once again. This has sure been a nightmare for you guys, of several years duration. Wish your hubby just could have found a local job and you could have stayed in your beautiful little Oregon farmhouse! Sending you big hugs today, I'm sure you need them. (((((SHARI)))))


----------



## Shari (Mar 21, 2011)

ClickMini said:


> Oh, Shari.
> 
> 
> 
> I am so sorry you got your hopes up only to have them dashed once again. This has sure been a nightmare for you guys, of several years duration. Wish your hubby just could have found a local job and you could have stayed in your beautiful little Oregon farmhouse! Sending you big hugs today, I'm sure you need them. (((((SHARI)))))


Thank you from the bottom of my heart Amy. I wish we could just stay here, but more and more jobs are leaving Oregon.

Things have got to get better!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 23, 2011)

Shari, I'm so sorry!!! I want to go with Carol's list of rude & dishonest and throw in a HEAP of flakey to boot. I guess the silver lining is finding out now because I bet they'd have been doozies to deal with as landlords


----------

